# Part # Help PLEASE



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi, I pulled a really nice leather Audi steering wheel at the yard on Saturday and forgot to see what model it was off of, so I don't know what it will fit! Can someone let me know based on these part numbers?
It has a few part numbers on it, but the ones inside the steering wheel are:
443 419 655C
443 419 660
The one on the turn signal canceller where it connects to the steering column is:
443 419 660 A
It only says "Germany" instead of "West Germany" so I assume that means the year is after they reunited?
Thanks guys


----------

